# Amp problem, STUMPED!



## taskforcestudios (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi guys,

I just had a question in regards to a problem I'm having with my amp. This is the same amp from my previous posts (the Traynor Bassmate head).

This is the amp that I modded to have an EF86 pre-amp tube, which I initially wired slightly wrong, but the problem was fixed by Wild Bill and verified that everything was cool.

When the amp came back from Bill everything sounded great with the EF86 running fine. I decided to do a few further mods to modify the tone stack, and at this point is where I first encountered my problem. All I changed was one or 2 resistors when this happened. Also, I tried reverting to the original specs before the mod and no change.

When you turn the amp on, you get the guitar signal sounding good and fading in as the amp warms up. Shortly after, the signal then fades out, and a snowy-kind of crackly sound comes in.

Now, my initial reaction was that this could be a capacitor. So I replaced every single cap in the whole amp including the filter cap. After doing this, the amp has the exact same problem. So I'm guessing it isn't a capacitor. Also, I have multiple sets of tubes which are all fine and I've tried them and I get the same problem with all of them.

Does anybody have any ideas of other things I can check? We have a team of 2 guys working on this thing and we can't figure it out. I'm not getting any weird smells or smoke from the amp either, so it isn't anything being shorted out. 

I would really appreciate any help you guys could offer.

Let me know if you need to see my modified EF86 Traynor schematic as well.

Thanks!
Brian


----------



## taskforcestudios (Dec 21, 2007)

Okay, so I made a really dumb error and put a wrong value cap in place of another.
Guess that'll do it! Things are working fine now!


----------

